# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Arti

## zarathustra

CILI ESHTE OPINIONI JUAJ PER ARTIN????
ESHTE AI NJE RIPERCAKTIM I VAZDHUESHEM I REALES????

----------


## Pelasgian

Arti sipas mendimit tim nuk mund te paraqitet ne nje fjali.

Arti varet nga vete artisti. Puna e artistit si rezultat perfundimtar shprehe ndikimin, zbukurimin, prishjen apo perparimin e vete popullit. 

Nese nje artist ka qellime humanitare ajo do te ndikoj ne trurin e shikueve te tij. 

Nese nje artist ka qellime hakemarrese shkaterruese per shkake te jetes se tij personale, e gjithe kjo do te reflektohet ne punen e tij, dhe efekti i tij ne shikues.


Per kete arsye jane kritiket te vleresojne punen e tij.

Me nderime,

----------


## Puhiza

Pershendetje, 

Une nuk njoh ndonje artist qe ka qellime te keqia ne artin e tij dhe ndonje art qe perhap mesazhe te keqia per njerezimin. Vete arti e ka miresine brenda dhe misioni i tij eshte nder me fisniket. 

Aftesia per te krijuar dhe per te perdorur imagjinaten- keto jane dy elementet kryesore qe e bejne artistin te dallohet nga nje njeri i zakonte. 

Mua me mrekullon skulptori kur i jep aq bukur jete asaj copes se baltes se forte. Me mrekullon pianisti qe me duart e tij ben te dridhet gjithe qenia ime. Me mrekullojne ngjyrat dhe tonacionet e tablove te ndryshme. Me mrekullojne dhe balerinat lozonjare qe shpalosin mijra emocione. 

Te jesh artist i mirefillte eshte nje gje e madhe ne ditet e sotme. Dhe, keta artiste duhen nderuar dhe respektuar.

----------


## Pelasgian

Puhiza,

Plotesishte pajtohem me ty. Dhe te lutem mbaje kete qendrim per sa te jetosh.

Edhe une jam artist. 

Une marre pjese ne artin e filmit, si kinematograf, drejtor i fotografise, apo siq e quajne te ne ndriqimi i filmit.

Kjo kerkone nje dijeni te nje fizikantit, nje gjeometri te matematikanit dhe me e rendesishmja syrin e piktorit. Sepse filmi eshte asgje pos nje pikture.


Per artistet e keqij me shume kisha ndermend regjisoret qe bejne filma shume te ashper. Nje femije sapo qe ka pare nje film kishte dale dhe vu flaken nje femije tjeter.


Te nderoj,

----------


## Estella

E kam paksa te veshtire te kuptoj artin modern. nuk e kuptoj dot se c'fare artistet jane munduar te shprehin. Si pershembull. Ne nje institucion Arti pashte disa punime ne te cilat piktori kishte marre furcen dhe kishte lyer nje cope me lloj llo ngjyrash por shume rremuje. Se kuptoja se c'fare donte te shprehte.

----------


## Estella

Me pelqen arti ne kohen e Renessance.

----------


## Pelasgian

Estella,

Kjo eshte nje rremuje ne vete trurin e artistit. 

Arti eshte asgje pos nje pasqyre e artistit. Nese jeta e artistit kalon peripeti te jashtzakonshme ai do ti paraqese ato ne punimet e tij. 

Ky lloj arti qe ti permende quhet nga Shqipetaret ART MODERN, qe ne fakte eshte nje stile SUREALIZEM qe nuk ka lidhje me realitetin. 


Mua me pelqejne ato qe i kuptojne te gjithe. Nuk kemi kohe per te filozofuar me QKA KA DASHTE TE THOTE ME ATE ETJ.

Nderime,

----------


## Estella

Keto i kam pare ne nje institucion american dhe pikerisht galeria me punimet e viteve 1900 e lart ishin vendosur aty dhe ajo pjese e muzeut apo ajo galeri ishte titulluar "Contermporary and Modern Art", nuk ishte nje perkufizim i imi.
Nuk jam ne gjendje te bej perkufizime te tilla. Jam amatore e artit por nuk mund ta shihja ate me syrin e nje artisti, sepse nuk jam e tille.

----------


## Estella

Piktoret mundohem ti kuptoj ashtu si edhe shkrimtaret prandaj ata pikturoje, shkruajne, kompozojne qe amatoret e tyre te mundohen te kuptoje apo gjejne se c'fare ata kane dashur te shprehin.

----------


## Pelasgian

A mund te shohim ate qe nuk shihet.

Secili artist merre temen kryesore per punim. Dhe kjo eshte ajo qe shumica e njerezve shohin. Por qka mshehet ne mbrendesin e ketij punimi. Jane ndjenjat, botekuptimet, morali i vete artistit. Dhe ky moral i tij shprehet ne imtesirat me te vogla te atij punimi. Imtesira keto qe eshte veshtire te shihen. Por keto imtesira ndikojne ne nje menyre apo tjeter ne trurin e shikuesve. Per te mire apo keqe.

Sa i perkete piktures eshte mjafte veshtire per nje autore te saj, sepse duhet ta mberrij qellimin aty, duke mos pas ndonje mundesi tjeter.

Ne ne botem e filmit kemi fat. Vetem ne nje sekonde  shihen 24 fotografi. Dhe me pastaj kemi edhe nje ore e gjymse.


Ti ke pa me siguri filmat e Quentin Tarantinos. Ai shprehe nje rremuje ne trurin e tij. A eshte kjo rremuje personale apo e rrethit te tij nuk jam i sigurte. Ai njehere kishte thene po te mos ishte filmi ai do ta bente ate ne jeten normale. Por kjo ndoshta nuk eshte e vertete, mund te jete vetem nje propagande.

Sidoqofte ai ne menyre shume te sukseseshme i bene te gjithe ata vrases qesharak, te papjekur, te kufizuar, thjeshte te pavlere.

----------


## baobabi

Nje nga veprimtarite me te spikatura te jetes njerezore.
Nga gjithe cdi une, komunitetet njerezore, perfshi edhe ato te izoluara jane karakterizuar nga veprimtaria artistike.

Vete arti dhe krijimiet artisitke kane audience.
Llojshmeria e artit eshte e lidhur me oreksin qe ka njeriu per argetim.

Arti, kush e kupton ate plotesisht.

Bashke me volumin gjigand te veprave artistike ka pasur dhe ka vepra qe nuk percjellin mesazhe progresive tek njerezit, por i sherbejne per nje kohe te shkurter interesave te ndonje grupi te vogel individesh.

Historia ka treguar se pak ka arritur te vije deri ne ditet tona nga krijimtarite obskurantiste ne shekuj.

Por nuk duhet fjetur mendja se historia do i tregoje vendin edhe krijimeve te ndyra, sepse historine e bejne njerezit. Prandaj secili te luaje rolin ne skenen e madhe te jetes.

----------


## Pelasgian

Baobabi,

Shume kjo nje fotografi e mire, apo ndoshta eshte nje pikture. A ke disa tjera te ngjajshme.

Ndriqimi shihet aty 100 %.

Ndegjohemi,

----------


## Estella

Me pelqejne kur piktoret kane krijuar portretet e tyre, pikerisht mundohem te kuptoj gjendjen shpirterore te tyre me ane te ngjyrave, formave, objekteve.


me vjen tja kafshoj faqkat si molla qe i ka kjo bukuroshja e vogel. eshte si shpirt.

----------


## Puhiza

Si mendoni ju, a ka nja rol social artisti, dhe si mund ta kryeje ai ate?

----------


## ari32

Ate qe une do te thosha per artin eshte se,pa fantazi pa ndjenj   do te ishte nje art i vdekur,dhe shpesh ndodh kjo me shume vepra te cfaredo rryme apo dege qofshin ato.
Besoj se arti ne vetvete los nje rol shume te madhe ne jeten e perditshme,mund te pasqyroj realitetin 100%mund gjithashtu te beje te kunderten.
Kam studjuar rreth 10 vjete per muzik dhe shpesh pyes veten se si do te ishte jeta pa muzik,nuk mund ta imagjinoj dot.
Qe nje artist te lozi nje rol social ne rradhe te pare  duhet te jete me gjithe kuptimin e fjales artist se per fat te keq ne shume fusha te artit eshte mbushur me sharlatan,te cilet duan te na tregojne se jane artiste por veprat e tyre tregojne mediokritet.
Jo c'do kush mund te jet artist por veprat e bukura vlersohen nga kushdo.

----------


## baobabi

Bukuria dhe madheshtia e artit eshte e thelle.

Kur pashe veprat e Rembrandt si edhe vogelushja me siper u mahnita dhe fillova te shoh me teper.

Ne nje veshtrim te pare dukej si fotografi

Mandej e ngula me teper dhe me teper

Sa here qe shihja ne keto piktura gjeja dimensione te reja qe asnje fotografi nuk i kishte.

Nje kombinim i tille me nje ngjyrim magjik, vetem nje njeri me nje aftesi te jashtezakonshme mund t'a bente ate.

Edhe imagjinata ime nuk mund te shkonte tek ajo qe ai me dore  e kishte bere.

E pabesueshme

Shenim: Une nuk jam artist


Sot ka edhe forma te tjera arti, si fotografia artistike.
Eshte e mahniteshme te shohesh se cfare kombinimesh fantastike dhe te pa imagjinueshme ne bukurine e tyre kane bere keta artiste me fotografine.
Pasi bejne foton e marrin ne kompjuter dhe e perpunojne duke e transformuar fotografine reale ne nje veper arti te mrekullueshme.
Jane te zote

----------


## baobabi

Rembrandt

----------


## Estella

Po sikur veprat e artit te ishin pa tituj? Cdo njeri do te mund ti vinte nje titull vete duke u bazuar nga eksperiencat e tij..............jam teper kurioze te shoh rezultatet e nje eksperimenti te tille. Si do te reagonin njerzit?

----------


## Fiori

Estella shiko ketu ...

----------


## Pelasgian

Kjo eshte nje skene e nje filmi te cilin e kam ndriqu para disa muajve. Kam deshire te frymezohem nga Rembranti.

----------

